# HAPPY BIRTHDAY SARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

HAPPY SWEET SIXTEEN!!!! :birthday: :stars: arty: :gift: :balloons: :leap:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys
Today has been bad and good
I turn sixteen tomorrow
but also
My Great Grandmother died tonight from pnemonia.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!! :gift: arty: :birthday: :stars: 

So sorry about your Grandma. :hug:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, happy birthday  :balloons: :stars: -so sorry to hear about you Grandma. I've lost one Grandma-it is a tuff thing to to go through-but in time it will be possible to move forward with your life-I bet that is what she would have liked.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First off I want to send you a big :hug: and tell you how sorry I am  

if at all possible I hope you have a good birthday. You only turn 16 once.

:birthday: :gift: :balloons:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sara, :hug: to you. I am so sorry to hear about your grandmother. It is so heard.

I hope you have a wonderful Birthday. Are you going to get your drivers license? :gift: arty: :birthday:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday - Today's your special day~~~ Happy Happy Birthday 

Have a happy sweet 16!! :gift: arty: :balloons: 

I am so sorry about your grandmother, :grouphug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your Grandma. Lots of :hug: coming your way!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to get it next week. I'm going to Nebraska tomorrow morning and coming back Friday. 
So yeah, family first then I can have fun


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy birthday Sara!!

So sorry to hear about your Grandma though. ((Hugs))


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I"m sorry,losing 2 great-granmothers and an aunt in 6months I can relate to that.My granmother passed away on my cousins 16th birthday too.
Happy Birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.

Well I have to go pack


----------

